# Dos external cd-rom driver help



## toadie56 (Dec 10, 2003)

***To any moderator, if I have placed this in the wong place please move to the appropriate thread, as I am new here. Thanks***

Here's the deal as short and sweet as I can make it. I have an older Lifebook laptop that I am trying to fix for a friend, and I have run into some problems. The computer I guess used to have Win98SE, and then she upgraded to WinXP, but lost some of the items that she was using [like using the infrared stylus pen]. So anyway she asked me if I could downgrade it to Win98SE, which should have been fine except that when I formated the drive I lost the drivers for the external CD-ROM [a Vintech Portable Slim 4x/4x/24x, CD-RW/DVD drive] . I was expecting this, and it should have been a problem but disk with the drivers claims that it should work in DOS, but I have had no luck. I had a Win98SE cd, but something seems to be wrong with it, and I tried my best to fix the autoexec.bat and config.sys to get it to read the driver, but no luck. The cd-rom can be connected either by PCMCIA card, or via USB, but I have been unable to get any of the [14 drivers] that I have downloaded to recognize the device.

So my question is, has anyone else ever had this problem, and is there a way that I can configure it to boot up normally at a prompt with a limited amount of lines in the autoexec.bat and config.sys files?

I am not all that familiar with PCMCIA cards, or with USB devices on Windows machines, so I'm a little confused. Also is there anyway that I could just hook up the machine to another via the LPT1 or serial port and copy files directly to it via DOS.

If anyone has any ideas please let me know, and I can copy and paste the autoexec.bat and config.sys files if necessary.

Thanks,


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

You need two lots of drivers in DOS. First the PCMCIA/USB drivers, then the CD ones. The CD ones on the 98se boot floppy will suffice. The PCMCIA ones you should be able to find on a recovery boot floppy from the Fujitsu site.


----------



## toadie56 (Dec 10, 2003)

Dave - thanks for the quick reply...I tried what you suggested, and still no luck.

I reformatted the drive again, and reinstalled the PCMCIA software that came with the drive, and to use the drivers from the win98 disk, but still nothing. Below I have included the autoexec.bat and config.sys files in case I have placed things in the wrong spots. It seems that the files from the Win98SE boot disk aren't working.

I was able to copy the system using the "Sys a: c:" command, but I still can't boot from the hard drive either.

Any other help that anyone might be able offer would be helpful

Thanks again.

*AUTOEXEC.BAT*
@ECHO OFF
set EXPAND=YES
SET DIRCMD=/O:N
set LglDrv=27 * 26 Z 25 Y 24 X 23 W 22 V 21 U 20 T 19 S 18 R 17 Q 16 P 15
set LglDrv=%LglDrv% O 14 N 13 M 12 L 11 K 10 J 9 I 8 H 7 G 6 F 5 E 4 D 3 C
cls

C:\DRIVERS\MSCDEX /D:MSCD001

call setramd.bat %LglDrv%
set temp=c:\
set tmp=c:\
path=%RAMD%:\;a:\;%CDROM%:\
copy command.com %RAMD%:\ > NUL
set comspec=%RAMD%:\command.com
copy extract.exe %RAMD%:\ > NUL
copy readme.txt %RAMD%:\ > NUL

:ERROR
IF EXIST ebd.cab GOTO EXT
echo Please insert Windows 98 Startup Disk 2
echo.
pause
GOTO ERROR

:EXT
%RAMD%:\extract /y /e /l %RAMD%: ebd.cab > NUL
echo The diagnostic tools were successfully loaded to drive %RAMD%.
echo.

IF "%config%"=="NOCD" GOTO QUIT
IF "%config%"=="HELP" GOTO HELP
LH %ramd%:\MSCDEX.EXE /D:mscd001 /L:%CDROM%
echo.
GOTO QUIT

:HELP
cls
call help.bat
echo Your computer will now restart and the startup menu will appear.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
restart.com
GOTO QUIT

:QUIT
echo To get help, type HELP and press ENTER.
echo.
rem clean up environment variables
set CDROM=
set LglDrv=

*CONFIG.SYS*
[menu]
menuitem=CD, Start computer with CD-ROM support.
menuitem=NOCD, Start computer without CD-ROM support.
menuitem=HELP, View the Help file.
menudefault=CD,30
menucolor=7,0

[CD]
device=C:\DRIVERS\himem.sys /testmemff
DEVICE=C:\PICC\PICC.EXE _**This is the PCMCIA software file**_
DEVICE=C:\PICC\PICD.EXE /D:MSCD001 _**This is the PCMCIA software file**_
device=C:\DRIVERS\oakcdrom.sys /D:mscd001
device=C:\DRIVERS\btdosm.sys 
device=C:\DRIVERS\flashpt.sys
device=C:\DRIVERS\btcdrom.sys /D:mscd001
device=C:\DRIVERS\aspi2dos.sys
device=C:\DRIVERS\aspi8dos.sys
device=C:\DRIVERS\aspi4dos.sys
device=C:\DRIVERS\aspi8u2.sys
device=C:\DRIVERS\aspicd.sys /D:mscd001

[NOCD]
device=C:\DRIVERS\himem.sys /testmemff

[HELP]
device=C:\DRIVERS\himem.sys /testmemff

[COMMON]
files=10
buffers=10
dos=high,umb
stacks=9,256
devicehigh=ramdrive.sys /E 2048
lastdrive=z


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I think you may be using those files incorrectly. The picc.exe is the device driver and may need further parameters. The picd.exe is the equivalent od mscdex.exe.
See this: http://www.computing.net/dos/wwwboard/forum/13911.html


----------



## toadie56 (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks again for your quick reply Dave, I've still been unable to get this problem resolved, and I have tried just about every driver that I could think of, and it's just frustrating. I have also attempted to contact the manufacturer, but no luck, the site doesn't seem to exist.

If you or anyone else has any other ideas it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Can you post what your Config.sys and autoexec.bat now look like?


----------



## toadie56 (Dec 10, 2003)

Dave -

I heard back from the computer company finally last night and they sent me a new version of a book disk which seems to get me much closer than I was. I am trying via the PCMCIA card again because that's what the disk was using and it says that it found the card, but then says that it doesn't again. When it starts up it gives the following error:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
PC Card driver for external ATAPI-IDE Drives Rev:1045
Found PCCARD: PCMCIA CD-ROM I1 V4.1
ERROR: There is no PCCARD in Socket B!

PCCARD not initialized

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

I don't know if this is the route that I should be pursuing, or if I should try to get back to USB related attempts or not, but this looked promising to me.

Either way below is my autoexec.bat and config.sys files

Thanks again for your help
Todd

AUTOEXEC.BAT
@ECHO off
set EXPAND=YES
SET DIRCMD=/O:N
cls
set temp=c:\
set tmp=c:\
path=a:\;z:\win9x;z:\win98;z:\i386

IF "%config%"=="NOCD" GOTO QUIT
LH MSCDEX.EXE /D:RCD0001 /L:z >NUL
LH MSCDEX.EXE /D:ARCCD01 /L:z >NUL
smartdrv
echo.

set CDROM=z:
if exist z:\win9x\scandisk.exe goto wme
if exist Z:\fsc\fschk.exe goto w98
if exist %cdrom%\pqer.exe goto nt
if exist %cdrom%\erstart.exe goto w2kv1
if exist z:\support\tools\2000rkst.msi goto w2kv2
if exist z:\i386\winnt.sif goto xp
if exist c:\$LDR$/NUL goto cacopy
goto nocdrom

:cacopy
call A:\cacopy.bat
goto quit

:wme

%CDROM%
echo [36;40mEnglish:
echo.
echo Please insert your Product Recovery CD into your CD-ROM drive.
echo.
echo.
echo [31;40;1mDeutsch:
echo.
echo Bitte legen Sie Ihre Product Recovery CD ein.
echo.
echo [37;40m
pause
echo.
cd win9x
if exist install.exe call z:\win9x\install.exe
if exist setup.exe call z:\win9x\setup.exe
if exist config.exe call z:\win9x\config.exe
if exist Kur.exe call z:\win9x\Kur.exe
if exist asenna.exe call z:\win9x\asenna.exe
if exist instalar.exe call z:\win9x\instalar.exe

goto QUIT

:w98

%CDROM%
echo [36;40mEnglish:
echo.
echo Please insert your Product Recovery CD into your CD-ROM drive.
echo.
echo.
echo [31;40;1mDeutsch:
echo.
echo Bitte legen Sie Ihre Product Recovery CD ein.
echo.
echo [37;40m
pause

\fsc\fschk.exe
cd \WIN98
echo.
OEMSETUP.EXE /K "/IE /NF"
goto QUIT

:nt
%cdrom%

echo [36;40mEnglish:
echo.
echo Please insert your Product Recovery CD into your CD-ROM drive.
echo.
echo.
echo [31;40;1mDeutsch:
echo.
echo Bitte legen Sie Ihre Product Recovery CD ein.
echo.
echo [37;40m
pause

cls

echo [36;40mEnglish:
echo.
echo After the Recovery (EasyRestore) was executed you
echo will be requested to restart (reboot) the system.
echo Please insert Ø Drivers & Utilities LIFEBOOK CD 11 Æ and restart 
echo the system from your Recocery Boot disk once again.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo [31;40;1mDeutsch:
echo.
echo Nachdem das Recovery (EasyRestore) ausgefÅhrt wurde,
echo werden Sie zum Neustart (Reboot) des Systems aufgefordert.
echo Bitte Ø Drivers & Utilities LIFEBOOK CD 11 Æ einlegen und 
echo das System von der Recocery Boot Diskette erneut starten.
echo.
echo.
echo [37;40m
Pause
a:erstart /cmd=restore.txt /img=*.pqi
if errorlevel 1 goto nofusi

goto quit

:w2kv1
%cdrom%

echo [36;40mEnglish:
echo.
echo Please insert your Product Recovery CD into your CD-ROM drive.
echo.
echo.
echo [31;40;1mDeutsch:
echo.
echo Bitte legen Sie Ihre Product Recovery CD ein.
echo.
echo [37;40m
pause

a:erstart /cmd=restore.txt /img=*.pqi /NRB
if errorlevel 1 goto nofusi
goto quit

:nofusi

echo English:
echo This Recovery CD works only on a Fujitsu Siemens Computers system.
echo.
echo Deutsch:
echo Die Product Recovery CD-ROM kann nur auf einem Computer
echo von Fujitsu Siemens Computers installiert werden.

goto quit

:w2kv2
%CDROM%

echo [36;40mEnglish:
echo.
echo Please insert your Product Recovery CD into your CD-ROM drive.
echo.
echo.
echo [31;40;1mDeutsch:
echo.
echo Bitte legen Sie Ihre Product Recovery CD ein.
echo.
echo [37;40m
pause

cd \i386
echo.

WINNT.EXE
goto QUIT

:xp
%CDROM%

echo [36;40mEnglish:
echo.
echo Please insert your Product Recovery CD into your CD-ROM drive.
echo.
echo.
echo [31;40;1mDeutsch:
echo.
echo Bitte legen Sie Ihre Product Recovery CD ein.
echo.
echo [37;40m
pause

cd \i386
echo.

WINNT.EXE /s:z:\i386 /u:a:\unattend.txt
goto QUIT

:NOCDROM
echo.
echo [36;40mEnglish:
echo.
echo The Windows Setup files were not found.
echo.
echo.
echo [31;40;1mDeutsch:
echo.
echo Die Windows Installationsdateien konnten nicht gefunden werden.
echo.

:QUIT
:end
echo [37;40m

CONFIG.SYS
[menu]
menuitem=SETUP_CD, Start Windows Recovery from CD-ROM.
menuitem=CD, Start computer with CD-ROM support.
menuitem=NOCD, Start computer without CD-ROM support.
menudefault=SETUP_CD,30
menucolor=7,0

[SETUP_CD]
DEVICE=A:\ARCCD.SYS /D:ARCCD01
device=himem.sys /testmemff
DEVICE=FCPOINT.EXE /FFCPOINT.INI /P:320 
DEVICE=FCATAPI.SYS /D:RCD0001 /P:320 
DEVICE=oakcdrom.sys /D:RCD0001

[CD]
DEVICE=A:\ARCCD.SYS /D:ARCCD01
device=himem.sys /testmemff
DEVICE=FCPOINT.EXE /FFCPOINT.INI /P:320 
DEVICE=FCATAPI.SYS /D:RCD0001 /P:320 
REM DEVICE=oakcdrom.sys /D:RCD0001

[NOCD]
device=himem.sys /testmemff

[COMMON]
device=display.sys con=(ega,,1)
device=ansi.sys
country=033,850,country.sys
install=mode.com con cp prepare=((850) ega.cpi)
install=mode.com con cp select=850
files=60
buffers=20
dos=high,umb
stacks=9,256
lastdrive=z


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Your machine has two sockets. I presume from the error message that you have the PCMCIA card in the top socket and the bottom one has either nothing or another type of card. I think it has found the CDROM in SLOTA (the top one) and is looking also in slotb(the bottom one) and is saying there is nothing there and giving the error (which I think is just a warning).
Remove the >NUL from the MSCDEX lines and run the whole thing a step at a time(F8) so you can see which lines give errors. Let me know what you get.


----------



## toadie56 (Dec 10, 2003)

I thought that the thing with the sockets was because it was reading 2 sockets...the only thing is that the computer only has one card socket in it...no more room underneath or above it. That's why I was confused on that one. I removed the >NUL from the MSCDEX lines as you suggested and ran the whole thing a step at a time.

The best I can figure it's the green lines that are causing the error.

CONFIG.SYS
[menu]
menuitem=SETUP_CD, Start Windows Recovery from CD-ROM.
menuitem=CD, Start computer with CD-ROM support.
menuitem=NOCD, Start computer without CD-ROM support.
menudefault=SETUP_CD,30
menucolor=7,0

[SETUP_CD]
DEVICE=A:\ARCCD.SYS /D:ARCCD01
device=himem.sys /testmemff
DEVICE=FCPOINT.EXE /FFCPOINT.INI /P:320
DEVICE=FCATAPI.SYS /D:RCD0001 /P:320
DEVICE=oakcdrom.sys /D:RCD0001

[CD]
DEVICE=A:\ARCCD.SYS /D:ARCCD01
device=himem.sys /testmemff
 DEVICE=FCPOINT.EXE /FFCPOINT.INI /P:320 
DEVICE=FCATAPI.SYS /D:RCD0001 /P:320  
REM DEVICE=oakcdrom.sys /D:RCD0001

[NOCD]
device=himem.sys /testmemff

[COMMON]
device=display.sys con=(ega,,1)
device=ansi.sys
country=033,850,country.sys
install=mode.com con cp prepare=((850) ega.cpi)
install=mode.com con cp select=850
files=60
buffers=20
dos=high,umb
stacks=9,256
lastdrive=z


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Just cause its only got one doesn't stop the driver looking for two.
I'm stumped.


----------

